# bike geklaut



## golfkrieger (18. Oktober 2009)

hi ihr mir wurde heute mein bike geklaut wenn ihr das ding irgendwo seht zieht den fahrer runter und ruft die cops was mit dem typen passiert is mir egal finderlohn gibts und das nicht schlecht . bremsen sind hope m 4 vorne stahlflex kurbel is ne xt kettenführung truativ kettenführung  gabel is ne z1150 der rahmen is weiß überlackiert und steht cycleman.de drauf . bin grad so angepisst es is in uttenreuth weggekommen direkt aus unserem garten in nem schuppen fals jemand irgendwas weis meldet euch per mail oder pn anzeige leuft , fals ihr den menschen kennt und angst habt was zu sagen aus angst vor rache z.b.  würde ich mich auch annonym drum kümmern .


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie schaust du aus? Ich komm aus Ureuth, nicht dass ich dann ausversehen dich vom Rad  zieh..

Edit: Hast du Verdacht auf irgendeine Kinderbande? Oder denkste, das war  eher professionell, ich glaub ich stell mein Rad mal lieber in den Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golfkrieger (19. Oktober 2009)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Wie schaust du aus? Ich komm aus Ureuth, nicht dass ich dann ausversehen dich vom Rad  zieh..
> 
> Edit: Hast du Verdacht auf irgendeine Kinderbande? Oder denkste, das war  eher professionell, ich glaub ich stell mein Rad mal lieber in den Keller...


joa ich hab schon son bisschen rausbekommen das das n paar aus der kiffer ecke sein könnten aber was konkretes hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen wer bist denn du vll kennt man sich bin son breiterer mit glatze (nix politisches)  und mich kannste net vom rad ziehn weil ich das oben in der grafik leider nicht mehr habe


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Oktober 2009)

Lange Haare + Räder siehe Fotos. Glaub ich kenn dich nicht 

Ich halt die Augen offen.


----------



## basti138 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hey moment, ich wars nich


----------



## golfkrieger (20. Oktober 2009)

basti138 schrieb:


> Hey moment, ich wars nich



du bist von meiner liste runter ... hat jemand ahnung wo ich überall suchen könnte die bullen sind keine große hilfe


----------



## powerbar__ (20. Oktober 2009)

Also (bin auch aus Utreuth) hab gestern wieder bei der Brücke über die Schwabach (vom Böhm Richtung Wald) einen Hunde-Huski-Schlitten gesehn, den Halbstarke (?) da aus Buckenhof (Stand immer am Friedhof) geklaut hatten, und da reingeschmissen haben.
Ich würde entweder einmal Schwabachbrücken und Wege zwischen Ureuth/Weiher, Ureuth/Rosenbach usw. absuchen.
Dann evtl noch Bahnhof, wobei es da nicht angesperrt auch schon wieder geklaut worden wäre.
Sonst auch Hausratversicherung hoffen?


----------



## golfkrieger (20. Oktober 2009)

powerbar schrieb:


> Also (bin auch aus Utreuth) hab gestern wieder bei der Brücke über die Schwabach (vom Böhm Richtung Wald) einen Hunde-Huski-Schlitten gesehn, den Halbstarke (?) da aus Buckenhof (Stand immer am Friedhof) geklaut hatten, und da reingeschmissen haben.
> Ich würde entweder einmal Schwabachbrücken und Wege zwischen Ureuth/Weiher, Ureuth/Rosenbach usw. absuchen.
> Dann evtl noch Bahnhof, wobei es da nicht angesperrt auch schon wieder geklaut worden wäre.
> Sonst auch Hausratversicherung hoffen?


glaub mir der dieb schmeißt das net da runter weil es nämlich aus nem abgesperrten schuppen entwendet wurde und er bei den teilen relativ dumm wäre . aber is echt ne krankheit hier im dorf mit den geklauten bikes ... is ja lustig war die ganze zeit allein unterwegs und jetzt wo ich kein bike mehr hab melden sich hier schon 2 uttenreuther zu wort


----------

